# Clavier qui n'éclaire plus



## Supercagne85 (11 Juillet 2004)

Le clavier rétro-éclairé de mon PowerBook G4 17 pouces vient de se mettre à ne plus éclairer, en effet quand je fais "fn F9" ou "fn F10" pour activer et régler la luminosité, la barre d'intensité à l'écran est vide et en dessous d'elle figure un panneau d'interdit. Pourtant, je ne maltraite pas mon clavier et toutes les options nécessaires au rétro-éclairage sont activées dans mes préférences systèmes. Merci de m'éclairer sur ce problème....


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2004)

ça veut que la luminosité de l'endroit ou tu te trouve est trop importante pour que le systeme s'active


----------



## Supercagne85 (11 Juillet 2004)

OK, il est vrai que j'ai changé le PowerBook de place. Désolé si la question que j'ai posée est relativement niaise!


----------

